# Paph. Mac Worth 'Monster' AM



## rdlsreno (Sep 8, 2013)

This got an AM of 81 points very glossy and no spots. Cross between a Peacock Macabre and charlsworthii.

Ramon

Paph. Mac Worth 'Monster' AM


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 8, 2013)

Congratulations, Ramon! I like that a lot!


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 8, 2013)

It is wonderful!


----------



## wjs2nd (Sep 8, 2013)

Wow!! Very nice!


----------



## NYEric (Sep 8, 2013)

Not my type, but congrats!


----------



## abax (Sep 8, 2013)

Quite an achievement. Congratulations!


----------



## Hugorchids (Sep 9, 2013)

Congrats, looks great!


----------



## fibre (Sep 9, 2013)

Not my type, but VERY IMPRESSIV! Great breeding!
Congratulations!


----------



## SlipperKing (Sep 9, 2013)

Interesting outcome. Congrats Ramon.


----------



## eaborne (Sep 9, 2013)

Outstanding!


----------



## Trithor (Sep 10, 2013)

Definitely my type! That is superb. I love the combination of burgundy and chestnut colours, Great shape and glaze, hell what is not to like! congratulations


----------



## chrismende (Sep 10, 2013)

Congratulations, Ramon! You knew it should win an award, and you were certainly right! Having seen the plant myself the same day, I can attest to how much more amazing it looks "in plant!" It's a wonderful hybrid.


----------



## TDT (Sep 10, 2013)

What a glorious beast! Congratulations.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 10, 2013)

that's a great flower and well deserved award


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 11, 2013)

Congratulations Ramon!!!! Jean


----------



## fbrem (Sep 11, 2013)

another great paph hybrid, I really like the brown in this one


----------



## Carkin (Sep 11, 2013)

fbrem said:


> another great paph hybrid, I really like the brown in this one



I was thinking the same thing, very chocolatey!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Sep 11, 2013)

So Ramon, are you the owner or the grower of this plant? I've owned many awardable plants in my day but I can't grow worth a damn. Growing them to perfecton is the hard part.


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 13, 2013)

Bob in Albany said:


> So Ramon, are you the owner or the grower of this plant? I've owned many awardable plants in my day but I can't grow worth a damn. Growing them to perfecton is the hard part.



I own the plant.

Ramon


----------

